# My first spawn! Ct x ct



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Well after. Lo of preparing this is it I am breeding my two crown tails. The male is a black double ray with bright rd dashes and the female is a steel blue. They are in the spawn tank currently embracing my female I super eggy and lots of eggs have been dropped, both fish are carrying eggs to the nest. I will try post pics later once I am on a computer. More eggs were just dropped.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Subscribed.  Good luck! Post pics!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Woohoo!
Goodluck!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Here is my female in the spawn tank she is super eggy and has a few bites ou I her oreads. (Thi photo is from two day ago)


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Sorry for the typos lol this is my female two days ago she is super eggy and already has a few bites out of her.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Awesome. Good luck with your spawn. You should get some beautiful babies from this pair. Subscribed.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I just removed the female she was done releasing eggs and swimming around the tank. It doesn't look like there are many eggs in the nest.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Here is a pic of the embrace the video won't load.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Good job! Glad this pair turned out pretty well for you 

I'll add two pictures of your pair :lol: Still got 'em! Sorry for the picture where she is hiding her face xD


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Where in Alberta are you?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I believe she is about an hour or so from Edmonton.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah I am about an 45 minutes west of Edmonton.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

My male is frustrating me he is letting all the eggs fll to the bottom and is not picking them up what do I do? There is roughly a hundred eggs I think in total. About fifty on the bottom of the tank.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I think that is ok, I don't have experience with it but as long as your tank is clean there should no be to many problems.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Some males will not pick up all the eggs. Trust me... Ares woke up and so may of his eggs were on the bottom. He tried to pick them all up but some still stayed at the bottom and hatched just fine


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Should I just tak out the male since he is not doing anything anyways?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

My the way the male has put very few if any eggs in the nest the female did all the work.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

It is really up to you. If you see he ignores the nest entirely as well, or begins destroying it... Remove him. You can attempt to artificially hatch the eggs. Any bad eggs must be removed - not sure how to tell which are "bad".


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Artificially hatch them? I thought if I tok out the male seeing as he doesn't even stay under the nest the eggs would hatch on there own? I will probably remove him tonight as he is bloated,


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

They will yes, just you will have to act "dad" at this point  most good dads eat the bad eggs. Any eggs that do not hatch, you need to remove. Dead fry as well (which is common to have some dead fish so don't worry!) Ares would eat the weak fry and any bad eggs. So, in your case the quick removal of anything dead is top priority!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Alright we'll hopefully tomorrow night tails will be sticking out and I will remove the male tonight. It doesn't matter that I need I remove bad eggs and dead fry because eventually I would need to do that anyways... I hope the mal is okay he will go in a hospital tank wih aq salt and IAL... He is unite bloated.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

she is a beauty. i hope they survive. good luck you will need it.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Epsom salt may have been a better choice, by AQ will at least help boost his immune system  good luck!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I on't have empom salts on hand... I can probly pik some up tomorrow hen in town. Thanks blu the betta I really like both these fish and hope this works! Next spawn will hopefully be h
half moons. All that's left to do is wait and remove any fungus. Thanks Sena I was worried there was something wrong when the male won't caring for the eggs. How long do your eggs usually take to hatch I heard one to two days.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

By the way thanks for the pics you have much better ones then me


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes, it can take up to two days... Mine usually hatch 18 hours later to 24 hours later. But 2 days is the "absolute" wait. You should see the eggs "vibrate" when they are trying to hatch, then little tails... And some jumping fry


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Here are pics of the eggs on the bottom removed two eggs that had a green growth on them.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Good job  Wish you luck!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Well this morning there are a few eggs that are shaking they all should be hatched by noon today! I can't wait to have little babies!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

That's great!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

There is one egg that has a tail sticking out and it is flipping and lopping all over!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: Glad you get to watch that!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Are they hatched?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Well I just got home and there are less eggs on the bottom but I don't see any fry... There are about five eggs flipping on he bottom with tails however lol


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

They hide really well  trust me!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I hope there are some hiding. The eggs should be hatched by morning and at that time they will be 60 hours old so they are definitely taking their time but I am sure I will get a few from this spawn!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Well I thought they were all dead or didn't hatch but I put in some mw just incase they were hiding in the plant but then I saw it a little white thing floating and then I realized it was a fry! I hope there is more!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

That's good! They really do hide very very well, trust me :lol:


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Good luck!!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Well I have two fry! I have fed them ve and mw they both are eating good! I am reconditioning my pair and will probably move my two fry not a five gal and spawn my ct's again. I will post pics of h fry once hey are a little bigger ll.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I would move them a couple weeks from now, to avoid injuring them since right now they are very fragile. Good luck with them!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yup moving them to early can be super stressful. Hope they are male and female!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I have another ten gal that I can set up for them too I am in no rush to move them if it might harm them. It would be nice if they are male and female!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Set up the ten gal as a spawn tank for attemp number two that is not to move the fry into.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

That works :3


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Well both fry died so I cleaned out and set back up the tank nd will try again soon. This time the pair will be conditioned longer and I am putting cambomba in the spawn tank instead of the silk plant.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, good luck the second time around! The first time is always the hardest.


----------

